# Long Threads



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

As far as I have read, there is currently a 1000 post limit on all threads, however some threads have been intentionally overlooked whilst this limit gets enforced on other threads.

If possible, I would suggest that instead of locking threads which have reached the 1000 post threshold, that the 1st 750 posts get split from the thread and the thread that gets created gets locked.

That way the thread will retain it's ID and can be tracked via 'View Subscriptions' (for members who select to subscribe either automatically or manually) and should hold enough posts for the regular contributors to have made a post in the pruned thread without having to re-subscribe either manually or by way of the pointless 'dot' postings


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

The 1000 limit was imposed on on threads with 1000 posts, but on very ACTIVE threads with 1000 posts. That is why some were not closed while others, primarily the "thinking" thread, always was.

We are hoping with the new software and the new server performance, we won't have to close them when we reach 1000.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=374424

nice discussion already going on here. Help make it longer.


----------

